# ftp apparently not working on new Series 1 drive from ptvupgrade



## Beau_in_Austin (Aug 6, 2006)

Hello y'all,

I recently (last week) purchased the 90 hr Turbonet upgrade bundle from PTVupgrade, and the new drive and NIC installed easily in my Series 1 Philips HDR212

Telnet works great, and I can cd and ls to my hearts content. TivoWeb (I wish newer versions of things had been imaged) is very spiffy.

One little thing. ftp isn't working. I've tried several ftp clients, and I've tried it straight from the OS X command line. Most attempts time out; 2 of the clients throw up a login after 90 or so seconds, but then reject the login attempt.

Tried passive and active.

I've tried no username or pw, I've tried ptvupgrade/ptvupgrade, I've tried ptvupgrade/password. Nothing works.

On the Tivo side, via telnet, I see tivoftpd in one directory with a ton of other stuff, but terminfo and tivoweb194 live one directory up.

Should they be in the same dir? Does that matter?

bash-2.02# echo $PATH
/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/devbin

bash-2.02# cd ptvupgrade
bash-2.02# ls
bin terminfo tivoweb194
bash-2.02# cd bin
bash-2.02# ls

51killer.tcl expand mkswap.new su
arp fgrep modprobe sum
cachectl find nic_config_tivo tac
chgrp fmt nice tail
chown fold nl tar
chroot gdbserver od tee
ciphercheck.tcl head paste tivoftpd
cksum hostname pathchk tnlited
comm id ping touch
csoscout.tcl join pr tpip
csplit kerneld ps tr
cut less ptv-phone tty
dd logname rarp uname
depmod ls rmdir unexpand
diff ls-lR rootread uniq
dir mc rootwrite uptime
ed md5sum sort vi
egrep mfs_export split wc
elvis mkfifo strace

PTVupgrade support suggests I troubleshoot my network. I suggest that the fact that I can access TivoWeb and telnet pretty much means my cables are plugged in correctly.



I've already learned a little from this thread

"Can't ls or dir in telnet"

Well, thanks in advance for any help you might have for this upgrade newbie.

Beau


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

do a ps and see if tivoftpd is actually running
then make sure the OS X firewall isn't blocking ftp.


----------



## Beau_in_Austin (Aug 6, 2006)

Gunnyman? The hero of one of my favorite threads of all time? OMG! Awesome! Thanks for helping out.

It (tivoftpd) does seem to be running. Does the fact that it's not in the same dir as tivoeb194 and terminfo have any bearing?

I read a thread on another forum, regarding a Series 2 (I'm Series 1), and something about IPtables was mentioned as a possible cause for that persons ftp problems. Grasping at straws, could that be anything?

Though I've been ftp'ing to unix web directories for 15 years or more, changing directories and permissions, this is nowhere near my area of expertise.

Tivo hacking is my area 51 of expertise. I'm less than a week into this. Thank you again.

bash-2.02# ps
PID TTY STAT TIME COMMAND
276 p0 S 0:01 /bin/bash -login 
378 p0 R 0:00 ps 

bash-2.02# tivosh
% ps
PID PPID S TIME RSS CMDLINE
1 0 S 0 0 (init)
2 1 S 5 0 (kflushd)
3 1 S 33 0 (kswapd)
131 128 S 0 43 (tcphonehome)
130 1 S 0 0 (bash)
59 1 S 36 86 syslogd
51 1 S 2 8 update (bdflush)
61 1 S 1 40 klogd
83 1 S 0 15 fancontrol
93 1 S 0 25 /sbin/dhclient
119 75 S 0 43 (mcp)
75 1 S 83 74 /tvbin/switcherstart
124 1 T 0 0 (tivoftpd)
..snip..


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

if you have bash access and can ping the tivo from your Mac, I'd start looking at the Mac side of things.
can you open ftp from apple's terminal?
ftp tivoipaddress.


----------



## Beau_in_Austin (Aug 6, 2006)

All that stuff I cut and pasted came from bash access.

As I mentioned in my initial post, I've tried to ftp to the Tivo from the OS X command line and I've tried several graphical clients. I've tried to just browse the files via ftp:// in several web browsers.

I poked a hole in my router, forwarded a port, and had a Windows using friend try it from their command line.

Having successfully transfered much data over the years using ftp, with my current setup, I hadn't thought to disable the OS X firewall; it never was a problem before, and as it turns out, it's not the problem now.

I think something is misconfigured on the Tivo/PTVupgrade side. I don't know for a fact, but since I've been successfully ftp'ing for so many years to and from other sites, that's my best guess.

Does the tivoftpd look at some file for access? Does that 'T' next to it in the 'ps' result I pasted mean anything, when everything else has an 'S'?

And returning to one of those earlier questions, does it matter that tivoftpd is not in the same directory as tivoweb194 and terminfo?

Thanks again.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

sorry you've hit the end of my expertise as I don't own a Series 1.


----------



## Beau_in_Austin (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks for even considering my problem. You're very cool to help the way you do around here.

There's so much for me to learn. How to get ftp going is still number 1.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you've probably seen this but
http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/50.html


----------



## Beau_in_Austin (Aug 6, 2006)

Thank you!

Somewhere in the recesses of my telnet memories is the use of the ''sz' command, and through the link you provided, I'm going to try to get reacquainted with it.

You rock. Thanks again.


----------



## Beau_in_Austin (Aug 6, 2006)

I haven't yet tried to transfer files with rz, but on the trying to get ftp going front, I offer this cut and paste that happened in the space of about 15 seconds.

[Beaus-Computer:~] beau% telnet 192.168.1.126:21
192.168.1.126:21: No address associated with nodename
[Beaus-Computer:~] beau% telnet 192.168.1.126
Trying 192.168.1.126...
Connected to 192.168.1.126.
Escape character is '^]'.
bash-2.02#


----------



## Beau_in_Austin (Aug 6, 2006)

I just read this from the "Enhance your hacked Tivo..." thread, which I assume is mainly aimed at Series 2 hacked Tivos, but I wonder if the tivoftpd running on my new hacked drive is hardcoded to assume it's running from /var (it's not, it's running from /ptvupgrade/bin)

"19. Keeps Your Hacks Out of /var. The /var partition is the equivalent of a Windows recycle bin, and occasionally your Tivo will decide to wipe everything in there. The problem is that many hacks are hardcoded to use /var, and will not work if stored anywhere else. "


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

it doesn't care where it's running from.
how does a series 1 tivo handle it's internal firewall? does it have one? did you disable it or poke holes in it for tivoftpd and telnet?


----------



## Beau_in_Austin (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't think it has a firewall. Telnet, TivoWeb, and contact with the mothership just worked, and worked well, right out off the box.

My guess is, it's an old box, and PTVUpgrade may never actually have tested ftp on the disk image they used to create/"bake" my new drive.


----------



## Beau_in_Austin (Aug 6, 2006)

Resolved. Thanks one and all for your ideas and your time.

PS. TivoTool for Mac OS X seems to ROCK in the 20 minutes I've been playing with it.


----------

